# Savage Mako 22



## jeremyoo7 (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on this gun?
Won one at the NGS Banquet last night and was
wondering if anyone had any info on the gun and
it preformance.

Thanks Jeremy


----------



## weagle (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't have any experience with them, but that is one awesome looking gun: Congrats  

Weagle


----------



## 500 S&W (Mar 19, 2007)

I bought one and love to shoot it. It's very accurate (5 shots touching at 100 yards) and like said before they look awesome!

Sean


----------



## duckbill (Mar 19, 2007)

Visit RimfireCentral for all of your .22 curiosities.  Here is the link directly to the Savage forum.  Hit the search box in the right corner and punch in MAKO. 

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------



## Razorback (Mar 19, 2007)

jeremyoo7,

John at Walton Pawn in Loganville has one in .17hmr.  Cool looking rifle.  My wife has the SS, Bull Barrel, thumb hole in .17hmr w/ the accutrigger.  Sweet shooter but just a little heavy to tote in the woods.

Razor


----------



## bigt61 (Feb 6, 2009)

I got a magazine from CDNN today.... they have Mako's for 299...... I was thinking of getting one!

And Yes,  a thread back from the dead.     Has anybody on here bought/shot a Mako recently?


----------



## bigt61 (Feb 9, 2009)

bump.. anyone?


----------

